# Something I made (art with sheet paper)



## Luan (Dec 1, 2007)

Short way by ~lluann on deviantART

Click on the image to see it fullview.
Basically is what happened to me this last months writed in a sheet paper.
I had this idea yesterday and since I woke up today I wrote it on finale and until it wasn't done I would not eat or take a shower.
I love how it turned out, it's just only system because I wanted it to be short.
I fact it is called short way.

thanks


----------



## Apophis (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice


----------



## OzzyC (Dec 1, 2007)

There's a little inspiration to get you going.


----------



## Luan (Dec 1, 2007)

that's fun!
Actually, did you ever saw any frank zappa sheet?
Search for the black page #2, it's like the one you posted, but with the difference that it is possible to be played.


----------



## OzzyC (Dec 1, 2007)

Luan said:


> that's fun!
> Actually, did you ever saw any frank zappa sheet?
> Search for the black page #2, it's like the one you posted, but with the difference that it is possible to be played.



Are you trying to say it can't be done? 


I'll look it up sometime tonight.


----------

